# reengineering



## eng.alaa (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو منكم المساعدة في الحصول على حالات دراسية للهندرة "reengineering case studies" 
وذلك للمساعدة في اتمام مشروع التخرج الخاص بي 

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هناك كتاب باللغة الانجليزية يحتوي على حالات دراسية يمكنك الرجوع اليه متوفر في المكتبات








The aftermath of reengineering : downsizing and corporate performance 

by Tony Carter

Type: English : Book 
Publisher: New York : Haworth Press, ©1999. 


الحقيقة هناك عضو كان ممكن يفيد وهو مهندس الهندرة ........ لكن للاسف تغيب من فترة ونرجو ان يكون بخير وعافية

كان قد وضع موضوع عن الهندرة قيم جدا مقتبس من كتابه المرجع العملي لتطبيق منهج الهندرة ذكر فيه نتائج لبعض الدراسات واكثر الاسئلة شيوعا عن الهندرة .........ارجو ان تستفيد منه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2895

وقد ذكر اسم كتاب مترجم بعنوان هندرة الموارد البشرية من نشر مؤسسة شعاع بالقاهرة لكن لا اعلم ان احتوى على حالات دراسية


تحياتي واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## reengineering (1 مارس 2007)

بصراحه انا يمكن اتاخرت كتير عليكي بس لاني مشغول كتير والله 
على العمو انا افضل ما قرات عن Reengineering والي هو Michael Hammer يعني هو الرائد في هاده المجال وليه كتب كتيره وانا كمان استخمدت طريقتو واسلوبو في مشروعي وعلى فكره في كمان منها باللغه العربيه موجود بالسعوديه ما بعرف اذا متوافر بباقي البلدان العربيه 
على العموم اي تفاصيل اخرى بتحبي تعرفيها انا موجود وان شاء الله بقدر اخدمك


----------

